# Exhaling = No bueno



## Captain Chaos (29/3/18)

Anyone ever tried speaking whilst exhaling your vape? 
For me it doesn't work. I'd love to know whether anyone else have experienced the same?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/3/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Anyone ever tried speaking whilst exhaling your vape?
> For me it doesn't work. I'd love to know whether anyone else have experienced the same?



Depending if i exhale and talk immediately then i cant but once some vapour has escaped i can talk but with a bit of a strange sound to it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (29/3/18)

Due to the density of vapour or something. Watched a video on this topic a long while back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/3/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Anyone ever tried speaking whilst exhaling your vape?
> For me it doesn't work. I'd love to know whether anyone else have experienced the same?


Same here. Sounds like a have a mouth full of custard

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (29/3/18)

I get ripped off for talking like this all the time! I think its a very common thing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (29/3/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Anyone ever tried speaking whilst exhaling your vape?
> For me it doesn't work. I'd love to know whether anyone else have experienced the same?



When I first started vaping I did that all the time because I forgot that I was vaping - and I would end up coughing and spluttering and making a complete idiot of myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (29/3/18)

Feels like I'm drowning when I do that. I avoid doing it at all cost.


----------



## RainstormZA (29/3/18)

Hablo no ingles ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (30/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hablo no ingles ?


Es muy fácil, pero ayuda que pasé mis años escolares en una escuela de inglés.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (30/3/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Es muy fácil, pero ayuda que pasé mis años escolares en una escuela de inglés.


Do' ta' 'e' qelchugh neH DIvI' 'ej English Hol sd9 ghoj.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Do' ta' 'e' qelchugh neH DIvI' 'ej English Hol sd9 ghoj.



Tenha um bom dia

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## vicTor (30/3/18)

hasta la vista ...lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (30/3/18)

Sounds like your talking underwater lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NeXuS (30/3/18)

I do the Saw voice quite well, try say "Do you want to play a little game ?" 

Always makes a crowd laugh

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (30/3/18)

My Klingon is a but rusty... since the accident... LOL

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (30/3/18)

NeXuS said:


> I do the Saw voice quite well, try say "Do you want to play a little game ?"
> 
> Always makes a crowd laugh


Video, or it's not true!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (30/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Do' ta' 'e' qelchugh neH DIvI' 'ej English Hol sd9 ghoj.


----------



## HapticSimian (30/3/18)

For me, that was the toughest part of adjusting to vaping. Your brain is wired such that you're used to talking as long as you inhaled not too long prior. Smoking doesn't influence your ability to talk (much) whilst exhaling smoke. Trying to do the same in the first few days and weeks of vaping often left me a coughing, spluttering, teary eyed mess. Kept the colleagues amused though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (30/3/18)

HapticSimian said:


> For me, that was the toughest part of adjusting to vaping. Your brain is wired such that you're used to talking as long as you inhaled not too long prior. Smoking doesn't influence your ability to talk (much) whilst exhaling smoke. Trying to do the same in the first few days and weeks of vaping often left me a coughing, spluttering, teary eyed mess. Kept the colleagues amused though.


Of course I had to try that. Your description of the effects is spot on!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (30/3/18)

Captain Chaos said:


>


Nobody here speak Klingon?

Regards


----------



## Captain Chaos (30/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Nobody here speak Klingon?
> 
> Regards


I'm having coffee with Sheldon Cooper tomorrow. I'll be able to brush up on my Klingon a little. Then, we can babble away!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (30/3/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I'm having coffee with Sheldon Cooper tomorrow. I'll be able to brush up on my Klingon a little. Then, we can babble away!


Tell him I say Hi! LOL.

Regards


----------



## SinnerG (30/3/18)

Try saying "My name is Mr Bean". Works like a charm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (31/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Nobody here speak Klingon?
> 
> Regards



hi, erm, am I seeing things or has your avatar changed ? ...lol

trying some 9mg nic so could be that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (31/3/18)

vicTor said:


> hi, erm, am I seeing things or has your avatar changed ? ...lol
> 
> trying some 9mg nic so could be that


Yip, I have been thinking to turn it into an animated GIF for a while now. Not the greatest at the moment but serves as proof of concept.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Cor (31/3/18)

für mich spricht mit einem Mund voll Dampf besonders der Klang.

Aber mit einigen Klienten, mit denen ich arbeite, verstehen sie kein Wort hehehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (31/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Yip, I have been thinking to turn it into an animated GIF for a while now. Not the greatest at the moment but serves as proof of concept.
> 
> Regards



looks good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (31/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Tell him I say Hi! LOL.
> 
> Regards


T'glhge vgart. Mikjlp cxee. 'Gffxzaaa!


----------



## NeXuS (2/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Video, or it's not true!



Haha! I'll see what i can do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

